
Ask HN: Been getting calls from “Windows technical department” - helvetican
I have been getting calls from &quot;Windows  technical department&quot; in the last few days. First one I can laugh on. Second time, after asking windows key repeatedly, the person started calling foul names. The latter calls, I just ignored them. Once they called me twice a day, without to bother to change the calling number. I know it&#x27;s a scam by less respectful people.  How can we prevent these people do harm?
======
loumf
I try to waste as much of their time as possible. Usually they call when I'm
just watching TV and messing with them is more fun.

~~~
helvetican
First call I messed with them. On the second call, he asked me to press the
Win keyboard key (not the Windows key as I initially wrote - sorry), where I
played dumb and told him I could not find it. That was when he blasted names
on me and my mother. It was a good experiment to know what kind of people the
person is, but I sure won't let the person talk to my parents or grandparents
that foul.

------
Zuider
I am guessing that these are petty crooks trying to cash in on the market for
Windows keys. They need something that looks valid, so their victim will pay.
The owner of the Windows key will not be harmed apart from the harassment by
phone, and the buyer who got stiffed has little chance for redress, except to
get the scammer's current alias banned.

~~~
helvetican
I think I have mislead you, sorry. He was asking for the Win keyboard key, to
make me open the Start menu. I think he was going to go similar to this
article [http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/anatomy-scam-windows-tech-
suppo...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/anatomy-scam-windows-tech-support-con-
examined/)

~~~
Zuider
Ah, I understand. I must have a criminal mind. to have come up with a scam
that no-one is using yet.

------
gus_massa
My telephone has a nice "hold" button that close the mic and place music to
the caller. In similar cases, I just ask "Can you wait me for a minute?" and
when they answer "yes" I just put them in hold :) .

------
zhte415
Report their telephone number to the police / financial authorities (it sounds
like they're pushing for payment / financial details with 'Windows Key' as a
ruse) as phishers, that's all.

------
6d0debc071
I don't think you can prevent them from taking advantage of people, not
without a system to network trust tied to hard to change IDs.

------
helvetican
Correction, should be: "after asking to press the Win keyboard key" not "after
asking windows key"

